# Preserving original decal ?



## 2jakes (Feb 18, 2015)

Iver Johnson










I brushed in very small amounts the tiny areas of the black frame that required it.
Mostly just cleaning & keeping it original.

 Is there something to protect or preserve the gold leaf decal or 
just leave it alone & hope for the best ?

Thanks


----------

